# Hidden Fasteners with composites



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

There are a few older posts on this subject, but just curious if any strong opinions have arisen over the past year.

I'm looking into the ipe clip, eb-ty, and lumberloc. RobertCDF will tell me to go with CorrectDeck and their HFS, but the customer has spec'd Trex Brisillia. Most of the decking will be laid at a 45. Also, I assume their's no cupping concerns on the composites like there are on real decking like ipe.

I'm using this on a 1350 sq/ft deck, so I want best option. Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Woodcrafter74 said:


> There are a few older posts on this subject, but just curious if any strong opinions have arisen over the past year.
> 
> I'm looking into the ipe clip, eb-ty, and lumberloc. RobertCDF will tell me to go with CorrectDeck and their HFS, but the customer has spec'd Trex Brisillia. Most of the decking will be laid at a 45. Also, I assume their's no cupping concerns on the composites like there are on real decking like ipe.
> 
> I'm using this on a 1350 sq/ft deck, so I want best option. Thanks for the opinions.


 Do you know me that well???:cheesygri 
I dont like trex because up here the brown will fade to the color of concrete (I have seen this many times) I have not yet tried the EB-TY I have wanted to but never had the customer go for it. I have used the deckmaster on a timbertech before and it worked real good but it is time consuming. To cut down on the time wasted if you use the deckmaster I put them on the joists before I put the joists up. Just sat down and screwed them on for a little while. And they SAY you can do it all from the top and I am sure you CAN but it is a whole lot easier if you can screw them off from below (mine was 5'-6' off the ground so it worked out well) Here I go tooting correct decks horn again they now sell the router bit used to cut the groove they use so you could use their clips with anything. But I imagine a biscuit joiner and the EB-TY would be just as good. And you better post some pics of this beast when it is done.


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

Robert, I just knew you were passionate about CD. I do have a couple of the fasteners from CD, but they're too big for a biscuit joiner, so I'd need to use a router, but I'm not sure it would be as fast. I'm kind of leaning away from Eb-ty and the Ipe-clip just because they both screw through the board. Lumberloc and CD's HFS both hit the joist directly, which I would think would be better--allowing for movement. 

How much do composites like CD or trex move end to end? This deck is going to be picture-framed and I'm not sure if I should use a biscuit/fastener where the butt end of the deck board meets the perpendicular picture-frame edge board. 

Yeah, this thing is going to be a beast, but it's not scheduled to start until spring (April), so I have a while to play it out in my head. I bought the decking last week though because of a 8-11% price increase coming Jan 1st. :thumbdown


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

Woodcrafter74 said:


> How much do composites like CD or trex move end to end? This deck is going to be picture-framed and I'm not sure if I should use a biscuit/fastener where the butt end of the deck board meets the perpendicular picture-frame edge board.


Above 60 degrees trex will need a 1/4" gap per specs, but they don't give different gap specs for different lengths of decking which doesn't make sense. I really don't like to picture frame with diagonal decking, because no matter how nice your cut looks against picture frame it WILL change in different tempatures and longer boards will have a bigger gap. So usually if I would picture frame a deck I would only fasten boards on picture frame end so expansion contraction gaps are against the house. I never like being the test dummy on new products so good luck with that, curious to here how it goes and how much it fades? Don't forget they have a website too......

Bob


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I know you dont want to hear this but I would compare the trex they want with the CD acadia or mahogany I know it is similar to one of them just not shure what one it was closer to. I have customers tell me what they want and I show them the CD stuff anyway most people have not heard of it and almost all of them like it better than whatever they asked for before. and the 25 year warranty does not hurt over most others 10 year. I dont try to MAKE them change their mind I just ask if they ever saw or heard of CD.


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Dec 31, 2005)

Robert,
We Plan on really focusing our efforts on decks this year and very much like the looks of CD also. Low expansion, high stiffness and low heat energy absorption. Glad to hear that folks who install it like working with it. Any other thoughts on using it?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Oregon_Rob said:


> Robert,
> We Plan on really focusing our efforts on decks this year and very much like the looks of CD also. Low expansion, high stiffness and low heat energy absorption. Glad to hear that folks who install it like working with it. Any other thoughts on using it?


A few tips I have are if you use the HFS glue it down too because it is just a channel that the decking can move around it. I glue the decking and put glue on the HFS clip so it gets into the grove of the decking. I also glue the fascia board because they have a tendency to bow. I also do not use thier posts I use a wood 4x4 and rip fascia on the table saw and glue and screw it to the post. I like the look a lot better it's bigger, and its got the graining it it then. And use saw blades with a lower tooth count it really does cut better I had an 80T in my chop saw but swapped it for a somwhere around half that and it cuts SO much cleaner. If you dont use the HFS use the GRK trim head star drive screws you dont have to predrill (except at the ends and joints) and they almost disapear. Use the same screws for the HFS as well, the staple gun idea did not work for me. I really think that CD should be paying me :cheesygri If you ever have any questions drop me a line or give me a call


----------



## Il Fissatore (Sep 8, 2006)

Last time I called Trex, they said they were recommending the Tiger Claw :whistling


----------

